# Looking for a Golden Male for Stud service



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sunkissed in NH has an excellent male, Nova, I believe. Why younger than 6? Most of us breeders actually like to see longevity in the males we breed to.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Gosh golly that is an interesting first post!
Will you share your kennel name...club affiliations...accomplishments with your dogs...registered names of dogs?



Applegate said:


> Hello we are located in Vermont and are searching for a Male Golden retriever to breed our 4 year old female to, must be in the New York, Vermont, Mass or New Hampshire area. We are concerned breeders who are looking for specific qualities. Our female Jasmine has been OFA certified for Hips as excellent, as was her father before, We would prefer a darker male but MUST be min. good OFA for hips would prefer Excellent and should be younger than 6. We have been breeding the same line for over 15 years.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I hope you realize that in addition to hips, Jasmine should have OFA elbows, a heart clearance from a veterinary cardiologist and an annual eye clearance from a veterinary opthamologist. The stud dog of course should have these clearances as well.

In addition, these clearances should be present in a 3-6 generation pedigree.

Clearances or not, not every Golden should be bred. If you truly want to find a good stud dog, you need to be prepared not only with the clearances listed above, but with reasons as to why your girl should be bred, what her physical and mental strengths are, and what areas need improvement. Only then will a stud dog owner be able to help you decide if that particular stud dog is a good match for your girl. And of course, you should expect the same information from the stud owner about their dog.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Tahnee, that's why I mentioned Sunkissed. My first reaction was the same as yours. Then I decided why not give her the name of a kennel where she will in all likelihood hear what you just wrote.... Years ago, an ex client called up (who knew I had goldens) because she was looking for a golden stud to breed to her standard poodle. My first reaction was to give her the lecture.... Instead, I gave her the names of local breeders with stud dogs who would give her a piece of their mind. I knew it didn't matter what I said her mind was already made up by the time she called me. Long story short, she did breed a litter of golden doodles. And now she is getting a divorce and a good client of mine ended up adopting the poodle and having to pay to spay her... And if someone has come here looking for a stud dog in Vt, their mind is already made up.... So I hope to steer that person to someone who can educate them about breeding. From my point of view this person can't be involved in anything golden as there are at least three breeders I know of in Vt, not to mention everyone in NH and Mass....


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Applegate said:


> Hello we are located in Vermont and are searching for a Male Golden retriever to breed our 4 year old female to, must be in the New York, Vermont, Mass or New Hampshire area. We are concerned breeders who are looking for specific qualities. Our female Jasmine has been OFA certified for Hips as excellent, as was her father before, We would prefer a darker male but MUST be min. good OFA for hips would prefer Excellent and should be younger than 6. We have been breeding the same line for over 15 years.
> 
> Thank you


Sent you a private message with my contact info. I am certainly willing to talk with you about Jasmine. 



Sally's Mom said:


> Sunkissed in NH has an excellent male, Nova, I believe. Why younger than 6? Most of us breeders actually like to see longevity in the males we breed to.


Thanks.


----------



## raudet (Dec 20, 2011)

Im in VT and have a 5 year old dark male that we have studded a number of times. Would be interested in talking with you.

-raudet


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

Holy 1st posts....Batman


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

jagmanbrg said:


> Holy 1st posts....Batman


Thanks for the laugh, that was a good one.
This can't end well.


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah I just found it odd that, someone with *one *post ask about a stud, then someone with *one *post says they have a stud...

The breeder has been breeding for over 15 years though, so I'm sure that he or she knows what they are doing.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

With nearly 17,000 members - Ye$...I'm $ure he/$he doe$ know what they are doing... :doh:


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Yea the guy I bought Duke from had been breeding goldens for years too... It was only about $700 to fix his eyes... I got lucky though.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

4. GoldenRetrieverForum.com Members are not to engage in spamming or any advertising without permission. – Unsolicited advertising which will also include links to sales oriented websites. This applies not only to the body of a posting but also to signatures, titles, PMs, emails through the website, etc. *No advertising for any kind of breeding or stud services will be allowed as well.* Announcements of new litters of puppies by forum members and accompanying pictures are considered the sharing of joyfulness… except when it’s taken to the point of becoming excessive and overwhelming with the obvious intention of ‘trolling’ for puppy buyers. The two points to be emphasized with this rule are the unsolicited nature of the advertisements and that it is done without prior permission.


----------

